# Dama Race sizing question



## morebikes (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey all,

I'm 5'8" with a 33.5 inseam, and interested in the Dama Race. I'd be going with the 56, but I'm afraid it might be too small. Unfortunately there are no shops in the area that have one for me to try out. Any ladies out there my height/proportions that have tried one out? If so, does it fit well or is it too small?

Thanks!


----------



## Dave in Driggs (Aug 16, 2004)

My wife is 5'6" and has a 31 inseam. She is riding a size 53 Dama and it fits her great. Based on the fact that she is running a shorter stem, I would say that you will have no problem getting a good fit on a 56. She doesn't have much post exposed either. The Dama is a sweet bike.


----------

